# 2014 Kidding Season Over?



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I think that we are all finished with our 2014 kidding season until July. Our older Doe may have taken after all and if so she will be due July 1st. 
Dalchini - Twin Doelings 3/24
Peony- Triplets with two solid chocolate bucklings & one tiny paint doeling 4/10
Primrose - One large paint doeling 4/14
Rosebud- Triplets born approx. 2 wks early - all were born alive 4/15. We lost Rosebud and one of her doelings but have managed to keep her babies going. They are doing well at 10 days old now. (buckling & doeling)
Rosebud produced a solid red full blood Boer Doe.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh and the first set of twins pictured below at one month and the two premmies. Our dog has somewhat adopted them and if she could hold a bottle she would be probably be happy to feed them too.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The premmies are a bit skinny I suppose because they have had a rough start and I am trying to be careful to not over feed them. They just couldnt handle too much too soon and I was feeding them every hour to 2 hours at a time. They are almost on a normal bottle feeding schedule now. This week I am stretching it hopefully to up to 4 hours in between feedings but I am not sure they still can handle that at this time. They are acting nearly like our one day old babies act and they are 10 days old now.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL kid crop. I love those paints!!! That little tiny doe is darling!!!!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

They are all so cute! My kidding season has not even begun yet. A lot of people in my area had a really hard time getting their goats bred this year for some reason. My first doe is due next Tuesday and my last doe isn't due until the very end of June!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

It definitely was a later kidding season for us. I am ok with that as it was nicer weather for us. We do not have a huge barn set up for kidding. Oak Hollow, I am very familiar with the Redding area. There is lots of snow in your pictures from that big snow we had here? Your area looks much like Bella Vista or Oak Run area. We are Cottonwood.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, that tiny doeling is adorable. She is something else in personality too. What fun to watch her zip all over the place and head butting the bigger goats. They must all think she is cute. We decided to disbud all of our goats here for now on. I have had too many problems with horns and am just done with horns- totally done.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just too cute!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

packhillboers said:


> It definitely was a later kidding season for us. I am ok with that as it was nicer weather for us. We do not have a huge barn set up for kidding. Oak Hollow, I am very familiar with the Redding area. There is lots of snow in your pictures from that big snow we had here? Your area looks much like Bella Vista or Oak Run area. We are Cottonwood.


What a coincidence! We actually live in Cottonwood as well. The snow picture was taken on December 7th, when it snowed a lot for around here.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You have gorgeous boers! I love your solids and the paints! Very,very nice


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oakhollowranch.. you probably know so many people that we know. You should come by sometime. We are older grandparent people and love to talk with people in the goat world. We are getting to know a lot of people in the area.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oakhollowranch; Oh yeah! We are close. You should come by sometime. We love to talk with other goat people and we probably know some of the same people.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

They are all so beautiful!!! I'm glade you pointed out your preemies are smaller because I was just commenting today how my preemie are small and thin.....so maybe that's a normal thing for them. As long as they catch up in the end


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm looking for a home for the two little bottle babies. They are doing well now. We are going to disbud them both this week. They are both full blood Boers but the buckling wont be a super quality buck so should be banded plus they are not registerable as fullbloods. Anyone in Redding, CA area that would like some bottle babies, give me a message or go to my website.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We have sold all of our goats including the two premie bottle babies. Here are a few photos our kidding season including the first tiny little doeling that has the funniest personality of all of them. We are keeping her. I don't know if she should ever be bred or if she will ever grow to be big but she is a kick of fun to watch head but the other bigger goats out there. She is so cute. The first 2 photos are of tiny Teacup doeling, then the youngest and our best paint Doe, Pudina, out of Primrose next to one of the red bucklings out of Peony. I am loving watching these little happy goats outside our window.


----------

